# Independent Trading Co. Offers PRM22BZ New Striped Baja Fleece Zip Hoodie



## Deborah Sexton (Jan 16, 2007)

Independent Trading is offering a new men’s full-zip hoodie with a south-of-the-border look. Inspired by the bulky textured striped pullovers often seen in Mexico, the Baja, PRM22BZ, is made with a unique knitting process and a special combination of yarns to create a speckled surface on the outside and fine stripes on the inside. 

This French terry sweat shirt is made of 80% cotton/20% polyester with split-stitch double-needle sewing for added durability. It features a #5 antique metal zipper, twill taped neck, and a front pouch pocket. 

Colors include baja black (black), azul marino clasico (navy), rojo cardinal (cardinal), and verde bosque (forest green). Sizes start at extra small and go up to 3XL. The face yarn is not 100% cotton so screen printers are encouraged to test before printing, and this garment is not discharge friendly. 

Check it out on the website at Menâ€™s Baja Stripe French Terry Zip Hood (Mens, Premium, Zip, Zip Hoods) | PRM22BZ | Independent Trading Company.

Independent Trading Company has been a leading supplier of custom and blank fleece since 1987. It offers basic and fashion styles for men, women, and youth. For more information, contact Independent Trading Co. at (877) 366-9911; (949) 366-9911; fax (949) 366-5488; email: [email protected]; Facebook: Independent Trading Co.; or visit the website at www.independenttradingco.com.


----------

